# Help Needed - Possible Termites?



## Mikhail (Feb 19, 2010)

I was mowing my lawn today and noticed some bugs in the dirt next to my house's foundation. I'm worried that they may be termites. This is my first house and I have never had to deal with termites before. Our house passed the termite inspection about 3 1/2 years ago when we bought it, but no one has looked at it since. Please take a look at the pictures and let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Those are earwigs.......you are safe!


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely not termites.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

These are termites....


----------

